# شركات الأجهزة الطبية الكبرى في الكويت



## Liberty Spirit (12 يوليو 2010)

يعطيكم العافية جميعاً إخوان ..

لو سمحتم ممكن أحد منكم يخبرنا بأسماء شركات الأجهزة الطبية الكبرى في دولة الكويت ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر ..!!


----------



## mith2010 (13 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## midoprince (14 يوليو 2010)

بتشكرة علي اية هههههههههههههههههههههه الله معك


----------



## wolf666 (15 يوليو 2010)

هذا اللنك فيه جميع الشركات الطبية بالكويت
http://www.q8hosp.info/healthfold/midicalcomp/midcomp.html
واكبر الشركات هي:
شركة العيسى
شركة ياكو
شركة التقدم التكنولوجي

انشاء الله يفيدك الموقع


----------

